# Are you American?



## Indofred

I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.

Why do you think that is?


----------



## Pop23

We will take your word for it


----------



## Indofred

The thread was prompted by this.

BBC News - US in worldwide travel alert after 'al-Qaeda threat'

It's absolutely true. 
Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
In my opinion, U.S. foreign policy is endangering Americans all over the world and putting others in danger because they may be mistaken for Americans.


----------



## Toro

Yes. 

And damn proud of it!


----------



## Indofred

Toro said:


> Yes.
> 
> And damn proud of it!



You're proud that your government has made so many people hate you?
WOW


----------



## Toro

Who cares?


----------



## Billo_Really

Toro said:


> Yes.
> 
> And damn proud of it!


You're proud we've become such a bullshit country?


----------



## Pop23

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And damn proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're proud that your government has made so many people hate you?
> WOW
Click to expand...


So hated that more want in then want out


----------



## Toro

Billo_Really said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And damn proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> You're proud we've become such a bullshit country?
Click to expand...


Haters can leave.


----------



## Indofred

Toro said:


> Who cares?



The dead American's families?


----------



## Toro

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead American's families?
Click to expand...


Barbarians will use any excuse.


----------



## Indofred

Toro said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead American's families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barbarians will use any excuse.
Click to expand...


Yes, this is true.
Attacking someone because they invade your country is so petty.


----------



## eots

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dead American's families?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbarians will use any excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, this is true.
> Attacking someone because they invade your country is so petty.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kshqj1rIyEo]King Missle - America Kicks Ass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdw4Gx71Ls4]America Rules-England Sucks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



Because you're effectively as much of a threat as a Canadian.


----------



## JWBooth

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



Its been longer ago since the English ruled the world and these generations have no memory of it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?


They are extremely jealous of all Americans and wish they could be in our shoes.


But once they find out that you are English.

They know you are also from a 3rd world country and feel a kind of kinship.  ..


----------



## Ropey




----------



## 007

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?


----------



## Ropey

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



You just met some nice ones.

I mean, "they" killed Pip.


----------



## editec

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?




I don't know.

Perhaps because those people don't know the long, sorry and, let's face it, criminal history of the British Empire?


----------



## Ringel05

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> *Why do you think that is?*



Because you want to make the case that all non-Americans hate Americans while making yourself look wise and caring.

Failed at concept.


----------



## Pop23

Ringel05 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you want to make the case that all non-Americans hate Americans while making yourself look wise and caring.
> 
> Failed at concept.
Click to expand...


You are a wise man.


----------



## Toro

It's awesome being an American.

Top of the food chain.


----------



## Indofred

Toro said:


> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.



Except:
to a few Vietnamese peasants
A load of Afghan tribesmen
A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea

As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.

However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.


----------



## AquaAthena

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



lol...*my first thought,* was perhaps the "tone" of your response may have played a part in their reaction.


----------



## Pop23

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
Click to expand...


Still trying to look impressive?

WWI
WWII

When we take war seriously, we kick ass


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
Click to expand...


  Yeah...one of Americas biggest faults is letting politicians run wars.
If we let the military do it's thing? Well you know what would happen.
 Take your jealous whiny ass some where else.


----------



## GHook93

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



Funny I had the total opposite experience traveling abroad. Esp when you I told them I was from Chicago!


----------



## Indofred

Pop23 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still trying to look impressive?
> 
> WWI
> WWII
> 
> When we take war seriously, we kick ass
Click to expand...


When a kid arrives late for school, we often send him home.
Still, you turned up earlier to the second one than you managed in the first.
As for "serious"; you're saying you didn't take any of the wars you started but lost, seriously.
Wow.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?.





Anyone who really knows anything about the war.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



b/c it's not a sin to lie to infidels

damn liar, how dumb are you that you think people can't hear the difference?


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who really knows anything about the war.
Click to expand...


Perhaps I misunderstood.
The goals of the war were to invade and occupy Florida (a native Indian country) which you did because you had guns whilst they had nothing more dangerous than sharpened fruit, and to remove Britain from Canada.
The latter resulted in mass American surrenders (many without a shot being fired because your generals were cowards), the destruction of New York, the burning of the white house but zero gained.
Please tell me how that constitutes a victory for America.


----------



## Pop23

Indofred said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to look impressive?
> 
> WWI
> WWII
> 
> When we take war seriously, we kick ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a kid arrives late for school, we often send him home.
> Still, you turned up earlier to the second one than you managed in the first.
> As for "serious"; you're saying you didn't take any of the wars you started but lost, seriously.
> Wow.
Click to expand...


Serious wars require serious sacrifice. Politicians make terrible Generals.

Ask the Germans.


----------



## Flopper

Indofred said:


> The thread was prompted by this.
> 
> BBC News - US in worldwide travel alert after 'al-Qaeda threat'
> 
> It's absolutely true.
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
> In my opinion, U.S. foreign policy is endangering Americans all over the world and putting others in danger because they may be mistaken for Americans.


IMHO, a lot of travel alerts are just a cover your ass maneuver. If the people in Homeland Security and other intelligence agencies are wrong when they issue the alerts and shutdown embassies and there is no attack, they're praised for preventing a terrorist attack.  However, if there is any hint of an attack, they keep quit, and there is such attack then then they are in deep shit.


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who really knows anything about the war.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Canada 1 USA 0 bitches!


----------



## Missourian

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



No one is intimidated by the English.


----------



## Missourian

Billo_Really said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And damn proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> You're proud we've become such a bullshit country?
Click to expand...



Don't let the doorknob hit-cha where the Good Lord split-cha.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who really knows anything about the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I misunderstood.
> The goals of the war were to invade and occupy Florida (a native Indian country) which you did because you had guns whilst they had nothing more dangerous than sharpened fruit, and to remove Britain from Canada..
Click to expand...



You do misunderstand. Those were NOT the goals of the war, nor its cause. The goals of the war were to stop Britain from interfering in US trade, seizing US merchant vessels, and abducting US citizens and impressing them into the British Navy. Those goals were accomplished. The war ended with relations between the US and the UK basically as they had been before the war. The UK paid a heavy price at a time it could ill afford it (and were sent home with one last serious ass-kicking at the Battle of New Orleans. The US ended up with a White House to rebuild, but a greatly advanced and confident armed forces, particularly regarding the Navy (Old Ironsides ring a bell?) and in general a sense of national identity we really hadn't had before. So, arguably the strongest military in the world engaged a country that basically had no military to speak of, and came away with a draw at best.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who really knows anything about the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Canada 1 USA 0 bitches!
Click to expand...



Sorry bro, but we were not at war with Canada.


----------



## Bloodrock44

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



*Come now Fred. Tell the good people the whole truth...that you converted to Islam and moved to Indonesia.*


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBasdIOVY7c]There Is No England Now (Living On a Thin Line) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

England has allowed Sharia Law in their own country.
England has banned guns.
England still recognizes Kings and Queens.

There was a reason we kicked you out, but alas the Liberal Idiots in this country love you so much that they want England here.

So if it will make you feel better, I'll slam you as a Liberal Idiot so you feel like you belong to the whole group.

Anything to make you happy skippy.


----------



## eagle1462010

In Britain, Police Arrest Twitter And Facebook Users If They Make Anti-Muslim Statements - Business Insider

British police are arresting people in the middle of the night if they have made racist or anti-Muslim comments on Twitter following the murder of a soldier by two Muslims in Woolwich, London.
Three men have so far been taken into custody for using Twitter and Facebook to criticize Muslims.

In the Woolwich attack, Lee Rigby, a drummer in the Royal Regiment of Fusliers, was run down in a car and then hacked and stabbed to death by two men with knives and a cleaver. They told a man video recording the scene that it was vengeance for the killings of Muslims by the British Army.

One man has been charged with "malicious communications" on Facebook, the Daily Mail reports.

Two others have been arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. The police are now arresting people based on mere speech in social media, a detective said in a statement to the press:

'The men were arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. Our inquiries into these comments continue.

'These comments were directed against a section of our community. Comments such as these are completely unacceptable and only cause more harm to our community in Bristol.

'People should stop and think about what they say on social media before making statements as the consequences could be serious.'

The arrests come at the behest of British Muslims, who fear a backlash against them following the death of Rigby, The New York Times says:

The police and Muslim groups have said that there have been anti-Muslim episodes in many parts of the country, the most common involving derogatory messages on social media sites like Twitter and Facebook.

A number of arrests have been made, with criminal charges being leveled in some cases under laws against inciting racial or religious hatred, and Muslim community leaders have reported rising concern among the estimated 2.5 million Muslims in Britain.

Two men were detained in the middle of the night after they expressed anger at Muslims on Twitter. The Independent quotes police as saying:

"We began inquiries into the comments and at around 3.20am two men, aged 23 and 22, were detained at two addresses in Bristol.

"The men were arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. Our inquiries into these comments continue."


----------



## Unkotare

eagle1462010 said:


> In Britain, Police Arrest Twitter And Facebook Users If They Make Anti-Muslim Statements - Business Insider
> 
> British police are arresting people in the middle of the night if they have made racist or anti-Muslim comments on Twitter following the murder of a soldier by two Muslims in Woolwich, London.
> Three men have so far been taken into custody for using Twitter and Facebook to criticize Muslims.
> 
> In the Woolwich attack, Lee Rigby, a drummer in the Royal Regiment of Fusliers, was run down in a car and then hacked and stabbed to death by two men with knives and a cleaver. They told a man video recording the scene that it was vengeance for the killings of Muslims by the British Army.
> 
> One man has been charged with "malicious communications" on Facebook, the Daily Mail reports.
> 
> Two others have been arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. The police are now arresting people based on mere speech in social media, a detective said in a statement to the press:
> 
> 'The men were arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. Our inquiries into these comments continue.
> 
> 'These comments were directed against a section of our community. Comments such as these are completely unacceptable and only cause more harm to our community in Bristol.
> 
> 'People should stop and think about what they say on social media before making statements as the consequences could be serious.'
> 
> The arrests come at the behest of British Muslims, who fear a backlash against them following the death of Rigby, The New York Times says:
> 
> The police and Muslim groups have said that there have been anti-Muslim episodes in many parts of the country, the most common involving derogatory messages on social media sites like Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> A number of arrests have been made, with criminal charges being leveled in some cases under laws against inciting racial or religious hatred, and Muslim community leaders have reported rising concern among the estimated 2.5 million Muslims in Britain.
> 
> Two men were detained in the middle of the night after they expressed anger at Muslims on Twitter. The Independent quotes police as saying:
> 
> "We began inquiries into the comments and at around 3.20am two men, aged 23 and 22, were detained at two addresses in Bristol.
> 
> "The men were arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. Our inquiries into these comments continue."





Maybe it's time for Britain to finally get a written constitution spelling out freedom of speech and all that. Just a thought.


----------



## Indofred

Bloodrock44 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Come now Fred. Tell the good people the whole truth...that you converted to Islam and moved to Indonesia.*
Click to expand...


You say that as if it's some sort of secret.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/233184-fred.html

Of course, upon asking if I'm American or not, I don't reply in Arabic with a load of references to the Almighty Allah so they have sod all idea about my religion but most assume I'm a Christian of some sort.
If the conversation continues, it often does, they will then question my religion in one way or another and are usually nothing short of shocked when they find out I'm a Muslim.
That of course, is after the attitude has already changed.

There is a bad side to some people. We have a lot here known for their very extreme nationalist ideas and their rejection of anything non Muslims and non Indonesian.
They commonly used the Muslim greeting as a challenge; rather than how it was intended.
Frankly, although I reply properly (In Arabic), I feel a lot more like telling them to go fuck themselves for abusing what should be a friendly way to welcome someone.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Maybe it's time for Britain to finally get a written constitution spelling out freedom of speech and all that. Just a thought.



June 15, 1215


----------



## editec

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for Britain to finally get a written constitution spelling out freedom of speech and all that. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 15, 1215
Click to expand...




*The Magna Carta has got to be the worlds most feeble expression of the rights of man.*

The Anglophiles go on and on an on about it as though it were a model law for free men.

Read it sometime and get back to me about how free it made the people of England back in 1215.

Basically its an agreement between WISE GUYS about their relationship to the  DON.


----------



## Connery

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect. 

Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...


----------



## Indofred

Connery said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
Click to expand...


Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?

The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.

How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?

When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.


----------



## Pop23

Indofred said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
Click to expand...


That whole tirade makes me glad to be an American


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jamaicans cant stand Canadians.
They talk shit about em all the time. Say they are the cheapest MF's on the planet.
  One of the waiters at our favorite restaurant had a canadian couple leave a two dollar tip on a 150.00 dollar dinner. This appears to be pretty typical of canadians.


----------



## Flopper

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Britain, Police Arrest Twitter And Facebook Users If They Make Anti-Muslim Statements - Business Insider
> 
> British police are arresting people in the middle of the night if they have made racist or anti-Muslim comments on Twitter following the murder of a soldier by two Muslims in Woolwich, London.
> Three men have so far been taken into custody for using Twitter and Facebook to criticize Muslims.
> 
> In the Woolwich attack, Lee Rigby, a drummer in the Royal Regiment of Fusliers, was run down in a car and then hacked and stabbed to death by two men with knives and a cleaver. They told a man video recording the scene that it was vengeance for the killings of Muslims by the British Army.
> 
> One man has been charged with "malicious communications" on Facebook, the Daily Mail reports.
> 
> Two others have been arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. The police are now arresting people based on mere speech in social media, a detective said in a statement to the press:
> 
> 'The men were arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. Our inquiries into these comments continue.
> 
> 'These comments were directed against a section of our community. Comments such as these are completely unacceptable and only cause more harm to our community in Bristol.
> 
> 'People should stop and think about what they say on social media before making statements as the consequences could be serious.'
> 
> The arrests come at the behest of British Muslims, who fear a backlash against them following the death of Rigby, The New York Times says:
> 
> The police and Muslim groups have said that there have been anti-Muslim episodes in many parts of the country, the most common involving derogatory messages on social media sites like Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> A number of arrests have been made, with criminal charges being leveled in some cases under laws against inciting racial or religious hatred, and Muslim community leaders have reported rising concern among the estimated 2.5 million Muslims in Britain.
> 
> Two men were detained in the middle of the night after they expressed anger at Muslims on Twitter. The Independent quotes police as saying:
> 
> "We began inquiries into the comments and at around 3.20am two men, aged 23 and 22, were detained at two addresses in Bristol.
> 
> "The men were arrested under the Public Order Act on suspicion of inciting racial or religious hatred. Our inquiries into these comments continue."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for Britain to finally get a written constitution spelling out freedom of speech and all that. Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Britain's equivalent of a constitution has developed in haphazard fashion over centuries, building on common law, case law, historical documents, Acts of Parliament and European legislation.  What they have now seems to work pretty good. "It it ain't broke, don't fix it,"


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for Britain to finally get a written constitution spelling out freedom of speech and all that. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 15, 1215
Click to expand...



The Magna Carta is not a constitution.


----------



## Unkotare

Flopper said:


> Britain's equivalent of a constitution has developed in haphazard fashion over centuries, building on common law, case law, historical documents, Acts of Parliament and European legislation.  What they have now seems to work pretty good. "It it ain't broke, don't fix it,"




It's not working too well if people are getting dragged out of their homes in the middle of the night over a tweet or some such.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
Click to expand...



What the hell does all that 'aren't I special?' BS have to do with the topic?


----------



## Indofred

Pop23 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whole tirade makes me glad to be an American
Click to expand...


Your answer makes me glad I'm a human with a beating heart.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does all that 'aren't I special?' BS have to do with the topic?
Click to expand...


A poster claimed he had greater knowledge.
I suspect, unless he meets a wide cross section of the people and sees how they live, he does not.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does all that 'aren't I special?' BS have to do with the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A poster claimed he had greater knowledge.
> I suspect, unless he meets a wide cross section of the people and sees how they live, he does not.
Click to expand...



You didn't mention "a wide cross section," you just went on and on about how you've met poor people (a truly astonishing accomplishment in a world full of poor people, btw).


----------



## MHunterB

Connery said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
Click to expand...


In Buffalo, they don't slice it but barbecue it on the grill as a 'roast'......... a totally different animal from the other local delicacy 'roast beef on weck'.  

I'm thinking Fredsie was hoping for an American roast here.......


----------



## Flopper

Unkotare said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's equivalent of a constitution has developed in haphazard fashion over centuries, building on common law, case law, historical documents, Acts of Parliament and European legislation.  What they have now seems to work pretty good. "It it ain't broke, don't fix it,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working too well if people are getting dragged out of their homes in the middle of the night over a tweet or some such.
Click to expand...

A constitution doesn't prevent that. People get dragged out of their homes, illegally detained with or without a constitution.  If government is intent on violating basic human rights and the people allow it, no law will prevent it.


----------



## Pop23

Indofred said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whole tirade makes me glad to be an American
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer makes me glad I'm a human with a beating heart.
Click to expand...


You probably have a beating heart

The rest is a matter of opinion


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Indofred said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to look impressive?
> 
> WWI
> WWII
> 
> When we take war seriously, we kick ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a kid arrives late for school, we often send him home.
> Still, you turned up earlier to the second one than you managed in the first.
> As for "serious"; you're saying you didn't take any of the wars you started but lost, seriously.
> Wow.
Click to expand...


And I suspect that this dislike of Americans you encounter depends greatly on what part of the world you're talking about.  So you've been everywhere?

And someone brought up a good point, why do so many want to come here, then?

And, finally, we won the war that really, really mattered..the Revolutionary War.  So stick that in your pipe and smoke it, Englishman.


----------



## Unkotare

Flopper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's equivalent of a constitution has developed in haphazard fashion over centuries, building on common law, case law, historical documents, Acts of Parliament and European legislation.  What they have now seems to work pretty good. "It it ain't broke, don't fix it,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working too well if people are getting dragged out of their homes in the middle of the night over a tweet or some such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A constitution doesn't prevent that. People get dragged out of their homes, illegally detained with or without a constitution.  If government is intent on violating basic human rights and the people allow it, no law will prevent it.
Click to expand...



A written rule of law will damn well go a long way towards preventing or correcting it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.



So, it's fucking Indonesians you're referring to who don't like Americans?

Well, speaking of winning wars, do they understand how instrumental America's defeat of Japan was in them attaining their long-sought independence?  How about a little gratitude for that, huh?

And what do they do with their independence?  A country rich with natural resources has widespread poverty, that's what they do with it.

I think I've just lost interest in anything you have to say, Muslim.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Flopper said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's equivalent of a constitution has developed in haphazard fashion over centuries, building on common law, case law, historical documents, Acts of Parliament and European legislation.  What they have now seems to work pretty good. "It it ain't broke, don't fix it,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working too well if people are getting dragged out of their homes in the middle of the night over a tweet or some such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A constitution doesn't prevent that. People get dragged out of their homes, illegally detained with or without a constitution.  If government is intent on violating basic human rights and the people allow it, no law will prevent it.
Click to expand...


Perhaps. 

But the Constitution and its case law ensure that such things happen only rarely, usually in the context of a blunder on the part of law enforcement as opposed to an effort by the state to silence or intimidate political opposition.


----------



## Unkotare

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's fucking Indonesians you're referring to who don't like Americans?
Click to expand...




Just about every Indonesian I've ever met likes Americans just fine.


----------



## Unkotare

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think I've just lost interest in anything you have to say, Muslim.




Why did you feel the need to reference his faith there at the end of your post? Trying to add a dash of bigotry for dramatic effect?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's fucking Indonesians you're referring to who don't like Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every Indonesian I've ever met likes Americans just fine.
Click to expand...


Well, tell it to Indofred, he's the one who's implying they don't like us.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've just lost interest in anything you have to say, Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you feel the need to reference his faith there at the end of your post? Trying to add a dash of bigotry for dramatic effect?
Click to expand...


I chose to reference his faith at the end of my post because that's how he describes himself...Muslim.

See, right under his name "Indofred," it says "Extremist Muslim."

You are the one who is interpreting my use of the term as derogatory.  It is no more bigotry than if you were to refer to me as "Alaskan."


----------



## Flopper

Unkotare said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working too well if people are getting dragged out of their homes in the middle of the night over a tweet or some such.
> 
> 
> 
> A constitution doesn't prevent that. People get dragged out of their homes, illegally detained with or without a constitution.  If government is intent on violating basic human rights and the people allow it, no law will prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A written rule of law will damn well go a long way towards preventing or correcting it.
Click to expand...

I don't know much about British law, but I do know that rights we as American's have are enshrined in British law.  Will putting it in a Constitution make it more enforceable, I doubt it but it would tie up Parliament in an endless debate.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's fucking Indonesians you're referring to who don't like Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every Indonesian I've ever met likes Americans just fine.
Click to expand...


As the vast majority of Indonesians I've met.

Of course, there are some that hate Americans but, as I made clear, it's some, not all.
Sadly some posters are far too stupid to work that out and/or their position of hate doesn't allow them to see it.


----------



## Indofred

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Muslim.



Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Indofred

Oddly enough, some Indonesian Christians are a bit pissed off at America as well.
I think it was something to do with the CIA murdering their families one Sunday morning, on their way home from church.


----------



## Indofred

Pop23 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That whole tirade makes me glad to be an American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer makes me glad I'm a human with a beating heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably have a beating heart
> 
> The rest is a matter of opinion
Click to expand...


It would seem a little better to bashing of the bishop we see so much from the more extreme right wing posters here.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Indofred said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.
Click to expand...


You're welcome.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's fucking Indonesians you're referring to who don't like Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every Indonesian I've ever met likes Americans just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the vast majority of Indonesians I've met.
> 
> Of course, there are some that hate Americans but, as I made clear, it's some, not all.
> Sadly some posters are far too stupid to work that out and/or their position of hate doesn't allow them to see it.
Click to expand...


*These are the things you said:*



> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.



I'm *often* asked.  *Many times* I'm asked.

So now you're going to say that you said it's  some, not all, who hate Americans?  And that the VAST MAJORITY of Indonesians like Americans?  The whole tone of your thread implied that Americans are widely unpopular, at least in Indonesia and Malaysia.  But now you're going to change your tune?  Too bad, your comments are all here in black and white, you can try and change your tune all you want but we know what you said.

You come on a message board called *US*MessageBoard and start asking why so many people dislike Americans, and then when we respond you change your story and infer that we're stupid.

You're stupid, obviously, and a troublemaker to boot.


----------



## Unkotare

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've just lost interest in anything you have to say, Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you feel the need to reference his faith there at the end of your post? Trying to add a dash of bigotry for dramatic effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I chose to reference his faith at the end of my post because that's how he describes himself...Muslim.
> 
> See, right under his name "Indofred," it says "Extremist Muslim."
> 
> You are the one who is interpreting my use of the term as derogatory.  It is no more bigotry than if you were to refer to me as "Alaskan."
Click to expand...



You want to ask yourself if you are being honest about that.


----------



## Unkotare

Flopper said:


> I don't know much about British law, but I do know that rights we as American's have are enshrined in British law.





Clearly, they are not. Our concept of 'rights' may have stemmed from the unwritten "rights of Englishmen" but our actual enumerated rights and corresponding laws diverge quite a bit from their enforcement of some unwritten 'understanding.'


Interesting side note: The actual Magna Carta itself will be on display at the Museum of Fine Arts in Boston next summer.


----------



## Connery

Indofred said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traveled through several countries and the fact that I am from the US was insignificant, it was the way i treated people that caused me to be welcomed and  treated with respect.
> 
> Think this one over  Indofred, you would make a very nice sandwich out the the baloney you are serving out in this thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> I tend to go to areas most foreigners never see so I see what most people do not.
> In your travels, can you honestly say you visited illegal villages, rubbish dumps and very poor areas in general or did you stay in nice hotels and travel everywhere by car?
> 
> The vast majority of foreigners see bugger all in countries they visit but I get around, searching the places posh people don't care to talk about over a black tie dinner.
> 
> How many times have you visited a rubbish collector in his home and how many times have you travelled through wooden constructed villages, with rats in the homes and toilets that drain directly into the river.
> Do you visit people in villages who's houses are simple timber with a hard dirt floor and who earns US$20 per month?
> How many school visits to rubbish dumps have you organised?
> 
> When you've done these things, get back to me with well researched comments.
Click to expand...


This is not an aspect of your OP, but something that you wish to do to somehow denigrate my experiences. Fact is,  I was born into what you describe in your aforementioned narrative. The value of life was cheap, many of my contemporaries never made it past their 16th birthday.

While I have physically made it out of that environment I never truly have left in the form of giving back to those who are still there. In fact I am going to travel back there in a few weeks, I go often.

As a traveler I do not visit resorts, but enjoy exploring the land that I am traveling to I do not have to visit rubbish collectors to understand, empathize or possibly assist the inhabitants of the area. My last trip I did visit with business owners who I found to have been having a difficult time with the economy and patronized their stores which stimulates the economy and provides funds for rubbish collectors to have jobs.

However, even if I did vacation to a resort that is immaterial to your OP.

Nevertheless, all this is meaningless as it relates to your OP. I find the OP very disingenuous and a contrivance.

Now please go and make me a sammi with all this baloney you are serving here.


----------



## Indofred

Kooshdakhaa said:


> *These are the things you said:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm *often* asked.  *Many times* I'm asked.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


When did 'often' and 'many' mean, the majority?
It depends who you talk to. Those more extreme people who are politically aware but unable so tell Americans apart from American foreign policy, do as I say.
As I tend to go to places where these people are, I get asked often, many times, a lot but not always, most of the time or all of the time.

These books start with very basic English but are designed for grade one and non native English speakers, so they may be above your level of ability.


----------



## percysunshine

I have had the opposite experience. I lived in Malaysia for 4 years. When people found out I was an American, they acted more friendly towards me. I had the same experience every where I went in South East Asia. It was only when I went to Europe that people would get all weird and agitated.

Funny that.


----------



## Indofred

Connery said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an aspect of your OP, but something that you wish to do to somehow denigrate my experiences. Fact is,  I was born into what you describe in your aforementioned narrative. The value of life was cheap, many of my contemporaries never made it past their 16th birthday.
> 
> While I have physically made it out of that environment I never truly have left in the form of giving back to those who are still there. In fact I am going to travel back there in a few weeks, I go often.
> 
> As a traveler I do not visit resorts, but enjoy exploring the land that I am traveling to I do not have to visit rubbish collectors to understand, empathize or possibly assist the inhabitants of the area. My last trip I did visit with business owners who I found to have been having a difficult time with the economy and patronized their stores which stimulates the economy and provides funds for rubbish collectors to have jobs.
> 
> However, even if I did vacation to a resort that is immaterial to your OP.
> 
> Nevertheless, all this is meaningless as it relates to your OP. I find the OP very disingenuous and a contrivance.
> 
> Now please go and make me a sammi with all this baloney you are serving here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, excellent, a reply with a few real details and little explanation.
> I was also born in a rough environment but with a far better life expectancy than 16.
> I would be interested to know where your extremely difficult place was.
> 
> Experiences in any given country make a massive difference to your perception of that place so your claims require background to validate them.
> My first visit into Asia earned me a grand total of bugger all as far as knowledge is concerned. It wasn't until my next visit I managed to start putting the pieces together but so many never manage to get any insight into the country they visit or live in.
> I was lucky because I got to know so many friendly locals who started to show me the nuts and bolts of their country.
> 
> I try to get to know as wide a cross section of society as I can so I may get a real idea of what makes the place tick.
> The vast majority of richer, upper and middle class people either have no clue as to the rest of population or are doing their best to forget their own experiences and background.
> 
> Indonesia is really a first (Or maybe second) generation middle class, mostly made up of people from the villages who managed to get a better education and a better job.
> However, there is also a large, semi educated population with political ambition but no way to achieve it though normal politics.
> Joko, you may have heard of him, is an exception to this but he's one in a million.
> That's where more radical Islam comes in to play, it's commonly more political than it is religious and that makes it bloody dangerous.
> Basically, you have leaders with a lot of ambition and followers with not a lot of education, thus the followers' minds can be manipulated.
> 
> Back to the question I posed to you.
> Unless you've wandered around in the areas those people tend to live, you won't be very likely to come across them, thus, probably would have no idea of their existence.
> Most tourists and people on business trips would never come into contact with them.
> 
> You'll very probably have to google, "FBR" but I've met many of them and have a far better understanding than you can ever get from internet pages or as a visitor that doesn't get out properly. I don't believe they get a mention on Lonely planet.
> J.I. probably don't either and I've met some of their men, now dead after a terrorist attack and the police action to get rid of the bastards.
> You'll probably have to google them as well but I used to talk to them in a bookshop and met the policemen who killed them.
> In fact, although it was by accident, I knew of their imminent deaths 24 hours before they did but I can't give details as to how that happened for security reasons.
> 
> Back to the issue in the OP.
> I'm often asked if I'm American and their faces become so much more friendly when they find out I'm not.
> 
> They do this because, in my opinion, the Americans governments for many years have angered so many people with murderous foreign policy, many people no longer see the difference between Americans and your government.
> 
> Anyway, back to my question.
> Mr Connery, can you detail your experiences with the FBR and/or J.I so we may hear your responses, based on experience and meetings with more extreme groups.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> I have had the opposite experience. I lived in Malaysia for 4 years. When people found out I was an American, they acted more friendly towards me. I had the same experience every where I went in South East Asia. It was only when I went to Europe that people would get all weird and agitated.
> 
> Funny that.



Again, depends where you go.
In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard and Obama turning into a cowardly drone murderer.
I know a couple of streets in Georgetown and Ipoh you wouldn't want to walk down at night.
Try wandering up to Lenggong, Perak and telling locals you're American.
No, don't, funerals are expensive and you'll need one.

Just for the unsure, that area and places like it are where the insurgents that cause so much trouble in Thailand live.
How do I know? I travelled there and found out for myself. That wasn't my intention but I have an enquiring mind and a sharp eye.
It doesn't take long before you find someone you can ask the right questions to.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard .





Oh, they know your subjective political views?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Unkotare said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you feel the need to reference his faith there at the end of your post? Trying to add a dash of bigotry for dramatic effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to reference his faith at the end of my post because that's how he describes himself...Muslim.
> 
> See, right under his name "Indofred," it says "Extremist Muslim."
> 
> You are the one who is interpreting my use of the term as derogatory.  It is no more bigotry than if you were to refer to me as "Alaskan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to ask yourself if you are being honest about that.
Click to expand...


I can be totally honest about it.  I struggle with my feelings about Muslims ever since 9/11.  I want to hate them, but I know it's not right to paint all Muslims with that broad brush.

(not sounding much like a liberal, now, am I?)

In my heart, I know that most Muslims are probably decent people who wouldn't hurt a fly.  But at the same time I have serious doubts about that.  I KNOW Muslims (European muslims, mostly) who are just decent people trying to live a decent life.

But when I listen to someone like this Indofred talk, I begin to fall back toward my natural instinct, which is to distrust Muslims.  I am an infidel and an American, after all, and some of them would think nothing of lopping off my head just for that alone.  Something I would never do to them.

Okay, so you got me.  I have  issues with Muslims.  I try not to, but I do.  And the more I listen to this asshole talk, the more those issues are rearing their ugly heads.


----------



## Derideo_Te

editec said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Perhaps because those people don't know the long, sorry and, let's face it, criminal history of the British Empire?
Click to expand...


True, but which empire does not have a criminal history?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Indofred said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the things you said:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I can't comment on any countries except Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm *often* asked.  *Many times* I'm asked.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did 'often' and 'many' mean, the majority?
> It depends who you talk to. Those more extreme people who are politically aware but unable so tell Americans apart from American foreign policy, do as I say.
> As I tend to go to places where these people are, I get asked often, many times, a lot but not always, most of the time or all of the time.
> 
> These books start with very basic English but are designed for grade one and non native English speakers, so they may be above your level of ability.
Click to expand...


I also referred to the "tone" of your post.  And I think many would agree that the "tone" was one that implied that dislike of Americans is widespread and you were wondering why that is.  And we can all tell that you agree with those who dislike Americans.  (Any posters who agree with my interpretation, please feel free to thank me so he can see I'm not alone in my impression of his post!)

And go ahead and insult my grasp of the English language, by the way, you will only make yourself look foolish.


----------



## Unkotare

Derideo_Te said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Perhaps because those people don't know the long, sorry and, let's face it, criminal history of the British Empire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but which empire does not have a criminal history?
Click to expand...


This one?

Empire Glass | Auto Glass | Auto Glass Repair


----------



## Bleipriester

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?


I wonder how people think you´re American.


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> Oh, they know your subjective political views?


It´s probably the suicide belt that makes them know about his views.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they know your subjective political views?
Click to expand...


Are you saying the American population is responsible for Bush's war crimes, thus legitimate targets?

I would have to disagree with that.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they know your subjective political views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying the American population is responsible for Bush's war crimes, thus legitimate targets?
> 
> I would have to disagree with that.
Click to expand...



President Bush didn't commit any war crimes, so your question is moot.


----------



## Indofred

Bleipriester said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how people think you´re American.
Click to expand...


I'm white and speak English.
That leaves the possibility.

Quite what some of these more extreme people would do and how far they would go if I was American, I don't know but I suspect it would be less than fun.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> President Bush didn't commit any war crimes, so your question is moot.



We'll have to agree to disagree with that one but, in my opinion, invading a country based on lies is a bit naughty.
Don't worry, I believe Blair should also face a firing squad for his part in that mess.

However, your opinion is not important but the opinion of the people in question is.

So has anyone else here had long chats with people from J.I. ir the F.B.R. are is everyone else still frantically searching google in an attempt to look like they know what they're talking about?


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the opposite experience. I lived in Malaysia for 4 years. When people found out I was an American, they acted more friendly towards me. I had the same experience every where I went in South East Asia. It was only when I went to Europe that people would get all weird and agitated.
> 
> Funny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, depends where you go.
> In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard and Obama turning into a cowardly drone murderer.
> I know a couple of streets in Georgetown and Ipoh you wouldn't want to walk down at night.
> Try wandering up to Lenggong, Perak and telling locals you're American.
> No, don't, funerals are expensive and you'll need one.
> 
> Just for the unsure, that area and places like it are where the insurgents that cause so much trouble in Thailand live.
> How do I know? I travelled there and found out for myself. That wasn't my intention but I have an enquiring mind and a sharp eye.
> It doesn't take long before you find someone you can ask the right questions to.
Click to expand...


Never had any trouble there at all. Most locals I met, and lived with, dealt with me as an individual. It was always the prissy western Europeans that seemed to have their panties in a wad and hated Americans. It was kind of a chip on the shoulder attitude. Likely born from insecurities and a sense of inferiority.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bush didn't commit any war crimes, so your question is moot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree with that one but, in my opinion, invading a country based on lies is a bit naughty.
Click to expand...



Well, you should be happy to know we didn't do that.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Bush didn't commit any war crimes, so your question is moot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree with that one but, in my opinion, invading a country based on lies is a bit naughty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you should be happy to know we didn't do that.
Click to expand...


Please link to where the WMDs were found.

Right, now we know you can't, I think it's safe to say the war was based on lies.


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the opposite experience. I lived in Malaysia for 4 years. When people found out I was an American, they acted more friendly towards me. I had the same experience every where I went in South East Asia. It was only when I went to Europe that people would get all weird and agitated.
> 
> Funny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, depends where you go.
> In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard and Obama turning into a cowardly drone murderer.
> I know a couple of streets in Georgetown and Ipoh you wouldn't want to walk down at night.
> Try wandering up to Lenggong, Perak and telling locals you're American.
> No, don't, funerals are expensive and you'll need one.
> 
> Just for the unsure, that area and places like it are where the insurgents that cause so much trouble in Thailand live.
> How do I know? I travelled there and found out for myself. That wasn't my intention but I have an enquiring mind and a sharp eye.
> It doesn't take long before you find someone you can ask the right questions to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never had any trouble there at all. Most locals I met, and lived with, dealt with me as an individual. It was always the prissy western Europeans that seemed to have their panties in a wad and hated Americans. It was kind of a chip on the shoulder attitude. Likely born from insecurities and a sense of inferiority.
Click to expand...


Ah, I see.
Perhaps you can describe your experiences in the northern towns and villages, not too far from the Thai border,  where that attitude is most common.

What, never been?


----------



## Bleipriester

Indofred said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how people think you´re American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm white and speak English.
> That leaves the possibility.
> 
> Quite what some of these more extreme people would do and how far they would go if I was American, I don't know but I suspect it would be less than fun.
Click to expand...

That hurts. They can not point at others, if they will hurt you for an American nationality.


----------



## Indofred

Bleipriester said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how people think you´re American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and speak English.
> That leaves the possibility.
> 
> Quite what some of these more extreme people would do and how far they would go if I was American, I don't know but I suspect it would be less than fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That hurts. They can not point at others, if they will hurt you for an American nationality.
Click to expand...


I didn't say they were right or imply I agree with them in any way; I do not.
However, the fact remains, your government's foreign police puts Americans at risk.


----------



## Bleipriester

Indofred said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and speak English.
> That leaves the possibility.
> 
> Quite what some of these more extreme people would do and how far they would go if I was American, I don't know but I suspect it would be less than fun.
> 
> 
> 
> That hurts. They can not point at others, if they will hurt you for an American nationality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they were right or imply I agree with them in any way; I do not.
> However, the fact remains, your government's foreign police puts Americans at risk.
Click to expand...

It´s true. But the permawar also screws the American Nation. So many things rot while the military budget rises and rises.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree with that one but, in my opinion, invading a country based on lies is a bit naughty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you should be happy to know we didn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please link to where the WMDs were found.
> 
> Right, now we know you can't, I think it's safe to say the war was based on lies.
Click to expand...



Your conclusion is illogical.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you should be happy to know we didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to where the WMDs were found.
> 
> Right, now we know you can't, I think it's safe to say the war was based on lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your conclusion is illogical.
Click to expand...


One of the main reasons for attack was WMD that could be deployed against American targets in 45 minutes.

There were no WMD, it was a lie.

Please tell me where that's wrong.

It's no good making sticking your head in the sand.
The US government's support for Israel, various wars and terror attacks using drones cause the hate to spread where there need be none.

Basically, your government is fucking you over in favour of arms sales.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to where the WMDs were found.
> 
> Right, now we know you can't, I think it's safe to say the war was based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your conclusion is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons for attack was WMD that could be deployed against American targets in 45 minutes.
> 
> There were no WMD, it was a lie.
> 
> Please tell me where that's wrong.
> 
> It's no good making sticking your head in the sand.
> The US government's support for Israel, various wars and terror attacks using drones cause the hate to spread where there need be none.
> 
> Basically, your government is fucking you over in favour of arms sales.
Click to expand...




I remember those days----and the term    WMD----I do not recall anyone 
saying that  the   US   could be attacked FROM IRAQ-----in the course of  45 
minutes-----and NOT FOR A MINUTE did I interpret the term   WMD  as 
Nuclear bombs.     Terrorism is a weapon of mass destruction -----my very own 
friends and colleagues who were so into things that they had relatives 
BACK HOME in pakistan who had joined  the Taliban----admitted that  Saddam 
Hussein supported terrorism------one even claimed that he would use the  KUWAIT 
OIL MONEY ---to   "support the islamic cause"-----ie more terrorism       (poor kid---
he almost dropped dead when I mentioned the fact that I am a jew)

I do believe that lots of people DID interpret   WMD as  "nuclear bomb"----
and now "remember"   being told that saddam had nuclear bombs

Saddam did not use nuclear bombs----but he certainly did  DESTROY 
 MASSIVELY ---lots of kurds and shiites


----------



## Indofred

The Iraqi government of the time were clearly a bunch of total bastards but that alone doesn't justify starting a war to stop what wasn't there.
The Mugabe government is equally as bad but I see no invasion force on its borders.

However, deflection from the tread apart,  I maintain American foreign policy creates enemies where there should be none.
Yesterday, I went to of of those areas where the FPI and FBR are strong and enjoy local support and you'd be surprised at what you see there.
In fact, I'll post a couple of photos from yesterday's jaunt on this thread so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Indofred

Education time.

Before you can understand people; you must know a little of how they live and the conditions they live in.
Most people are hard working and want to look after their families.
There is no welfare to speak of so, as the vast majority are poorly educated, they tend to work in menial jobs or are self employed.
That work is commonly selling food from a hand cart or other simple work.
This rarely brings in enough cash to educate their kids to a better level than they managed to the kids are very likely to end up living in the same way.
The minimum wage is commonly ignored and people are scared of losing their job so they don't complain much. That leaves people wanting money or a change of system that looks after them better than the incumbent one.
That may well be a lesson for local politicians as well as something to consider when trying to get rid of more extreme attitudes.

They live here.












In houses like this.






One man came out of his house, very nice chap and very friendly but there was something behind his words. He started the conversation by telling me the whole population of that area was Muslim; I believe to see my reaction.
Of course, being a Muslim myself, I was happy to hear it and made that clear but didn't let on as to my own faith.
I further believe, he was expecting a reaction of fright of surprise but the latter was reversed by my reaction. I didn't detect any bad intent in his voice or body language; more curiosity as to why I was there so I explained what I was up to.
My hobby, as some will know, is wandering around Indonesia, taking photos and publishing them on threads so this was explained and he was happy but still curious as to the really odd presence of a rich foreigner in an area of that nature. It's far from normal but neither am I.

No expression of dislike of Americans was noted on this trip as it has in the past and I noticed this guy.











American flags and so on are pretty common in this mostly (About 86%) Muslims country.
Although there is a strong anti American feeling in some quarters, that isn't general as we can see by the fact a man can wear such a shirt in a totally Muslim area without the slightest problem.
You'll also notice the way the ladies are dressed; hardly the stereotypical Muslim black letter box we're told Muslims woman must cover themselves up in.

Education is the key to halting extreme views in areas such as this and the same goes for extreme views from the right wing in many other places, including America.


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, depends where you go.
> In the cities, most are well educated and know Americans aren't responsible for Bush being a bastard and Obama turning into a cowardly drone murderer.
> I know a couple of streets in Georgetown and Ipoh you wouldn't want to walk down at night.
> Try wandering up to Lenggong, Perak and telling locals you're American.
> No, don't, funerals are expensive and you'll need one.
> 
> Just for the unsure, that area and places like it are where the insurgents that cause so much trouble in Thailand live.
> How do I know? I travelled there and found out for myself. That wasn't my intention but I have an enquiring mind and a sharp eye.
> It doesn't take long before you find someone you can ask the right questions to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had any trouble there at all. Most locals I met, and lived with, dealt with me as an individual. It was always the prissy western Europeans that seemed to have their panties in a wad and hated Americans. It was kind of a chip on the shoulder attitude. Likely born from insecurities and a sense of inferiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see.
> Perhaps you can describe your experiences in the northern towns and villages, not too far from the Thai border,  where that attitude is most common.
> 
> What, never been?
Click to expand...


Traveled through Kedah by car three times without any trouble. I respected the local customs (separate lines for women and such) and never had a problem. I also revisited Pulau Pinang a couple years ago, people thought it was great that I was an American. Turns out it was the US military that delivered most of the aid supplies (stamped with USAID) after the 2004 Tsunami.


----------



## Indofred

An interesting point.
You've been to one of the most extreme areas in Malaysia and were welcomed because USAID was delivered there but no US bombs have been delivered there.

Does that tell posters something?


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Education time.
> 
> Before you can understand people; you must know a little of how they live and the conditions they live in.
> Most people are hard working and want to look after their families.
> There is no welfare to speak of so, as the vast majority are poorly educated, they tend to work in menial jobs or are self employed.
> That work is commonly selling food from a hand cart or other simple work.
> This rarely brings in enough cash to educate their kids to a better level than they managed to the kids are very likely to end up living in the same way.
> The minimum wage is commonly ignored and people are scared of losing their job so they don't complain much. That leaves people wanting money or a change of system that looks after them better than the incumbent one.
> That may well be a lesson for local politicians as well as something to consider when trying to get rid of more extreme attitudes.
> 
> They live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In houses like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No expression of dislike of Americans was noted on this trip as it has in the past and I noticed this guy.




Which of those pics was intended to be 'shocking'?


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Which of those pics was intended to be 'shocking'?



To bloody idiots with unshakable ideas of what Muslims are like and how Muslims hate America, all of them.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those pics was intended to be 'shocking'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bloody idiots with unshakable ideas of what Muslims are like and how Muslims hate America, all of them.
Click to expand...



How so?


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those pics was intended to be 'shocking'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bloody idiots with unshakable ideas of what Muslims are like and how Muslims hate America, all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


Because, if the idiot right wing posters on here actually believe the shit they post, they'll be shocked to know the truth of the world.
It won't make any difference to them as their hate is so great, they probably say I faked the photos.


----------



## numan

Indofred said:


> The thread was prompted by this.
> 
> BBC News - US in worldwide travel alert after 'al-Qaeda threat'
> 
> It's absolutely true.
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
> In my opinion, U.S. foreign policy is endangering Americans all over the world and putting others in danger because they may be mistaken for Americans.


That's why many Canadians wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad -- and why some savvy Americans wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad !!

.


----------



## numan

Toro said:


> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.


Those at the "top" of the food chain are ripe pickings for the bacteria at the "bottom".

*MONERA RULE !!* · · 

.


----------



## numan

Kooshdakhaa said:


> And, finally, we won the war that really, really mattered..the Revolutionary War.  So stick that in your pipe and smoke it, Englishman.


Actually, it was the French who fought and won it.

.


----------



## numan

Indofred said:


> The vast majority of richer, upper and middle class people either have no clue as to the rest of population or are doing their best to forget their own experiences and background.


Sounds like the USA, doesn't it?

.


----------



## editec

Indofred said:


> An interesting point.
> You've been to one of the most extreme areas in Malaysia and were welcomed because USAID was delivered there but no US bombs have been delivered there.
> 
> Does that tell posters something?



Why...its almost as though you are suggesting that if your national government KILLS PEOPLE, then the residents of the victim nation are unlikely to like you!  

But if your national government has helped people of that foreign land , then you are most likely to discover that those people don't hate you because of your nationality

_Who knew that people thought like that?! 

Why its so simple! _

 If you help them they like you but if you kill them they don't like you!

Wow!!! Has anyone told our resident CONSERVATIVES that's how things work?

Apparently they have not quite figured this out yet.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bloody idiots with unshakable ideas of what Muslims are like and how Muslims hate America, all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because, if the idiot right wing posters on here actually believe the shit they post, they'll be shocked to know the truth of the world.
> It won't make any difference to them as their hate is so great, they probably say I faked the photos.
Click to expand...



Well, whoever may be viewing them, what is the shocking part? What would 'they' say was faked?


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread was prompted by this.
> 
> BBC News - US in worldwide travel alert after 'al-Qaeda threat'
> 
> It's absolutely true.
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
> In my opinion, U.S. foreign policy is endangering Americans all over the world and putting others in danger because they may be mistaken for Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why many Canadians wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad -- and why some savvy Americans wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad !!
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Maybe Canadians are just proud of their country. Any Americans wearing Canadian flag pins to hide their true nationality don't deserve to be Americans and should hide at home or move to Canada (although Canada is starting to get the idea and is becoming more conservative - ha!).


----------



## Esmeralda

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea
> 
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
Click to expand...


Some people, apparently you are one, dislike Americans. I travel extensively, including spending a lot of time in the ME. I do get the sense that there are people who don't like Americans (sadly it is often a Britiish person), but I don't ever get the sense anyone wants to attack me or kill me because I am American.  I think the  British have very, very short memories: the British Empire viciously oppressed about one third of the world for a couple hundred years, destroying cultures; stealing, robbing and looting; and commiting genocide on an immeasurable scale.  Many of the problems the world has today are due to the actions and policies of the British Empire.  Now that the British Empire has shrunk to a little island in the North Atlantic and a tiny archipelago off Argentina, you stick your fucking noses up in the air and act like your shit doesn't stink. Well, it does.


----------



## theHawk

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



Because they are glad you are from an appeaser nation, not one that stands up to their bullshit.


----------



## theHawk

Indofred said:


> An interesting point.
> You've been to one of the most extreme areas in Malaysia and were welcomed because USAID was delivered there but no US bombs have been delivered there.
> 
> Does that tell posters something?



Yes, it says if you don't try to bomb us, kidnap and murder our citizens, then we'll treat you with respect.


----------



## theHawk

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to where the WMDs were found.
> 
> Right, now we know you can't, I think it's safe to say the war was based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your conclusion is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons for attack was WMD that could be deployed against American targets in 45 minutes.
> 
> There were no WMD, it was a lie.
> 
> Please tell me where that's wrong.
> 
> It's no good making sticking your head in the sand.
> The US government's support for Israel, various wars and terror attacks using drones cause the hate to spread where there need be none.
> 
> Basically, your government is fucking you over in favour of arms sales.
Click to expand...


WMD wasn't the main reason for invading Iraq.

Iraq had been violating the stipulations set up after the first Gulf War for years, and it was time to put an end to their bullshit.
Bush also thought it would be a good idea to overthrow Saddam and give democracy to the Iraqi people (an idea I do not agree with, as Islam and freedom are contradictory).  Bush believed if we brought democracy into the Middle East, it would spread and the threat of radical Islamic terrorists would go away.  But, Bush was wrong.  Islam is not a "religion of peace" as he once claimed.  It is an ideology of hatred and oppression.  

Most western nations believed Saddam was capable of producing WMD, and feared he had stockpiles of it.  Luckily he didn't (or he would of used it against us), but he did have labs that were used for researching WMDs.  The fact that he didn't have large stockpiles doesn't mean anyone "lied", it simply meant their worst fears weren't true.

But don't let the facts stop you.  Just keep believing what the liberal media feeds you, your appetite for anti-Americanism needs it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



Whats your point? people who judge citizens because of the actions of their government are fucking stupid anyways.


----------



## irosie91

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point? people who judge citizens because of the actions of their government are fucking stupid anyways.
Click to expand...




  I think that the "people"  with whom Idofred interacts are very stupid ---birds of a 
  feather,    flock together------I wonder why scum with "harsh voices"   are attracted 
  to him--------well--actually I do not really wonder------it is obvious


----------



## High_Gravity

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point? people who judge citizens because of the actions of their government are fucking stupid anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the "people"  with whom Idofred interacts are very stupid ---birds of a
> feather,    flock together------I wonder why scum with "harsh voices"   are attracted
> to him--------well--actually I do not really wonder------it is obvious
Click to expand...


And he claims he doesn't hate the US either, smfh.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> Those at the "top" of the food chain are ripe pickings for the bacteria at the "bottom".
> 
> *MONERA RULE !!* · ·
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Don't kid yourself, Bacteria Boy.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, we won the war that really, really mattered..the Revolutionary War.  So stick that in your pipe and smoke it, Englishman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the French who fought and won it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Actually, you are an ignorant dope who clearly doesn't understand American History.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point? people who judge citizens because of the actions of their government are fucking stupid anyways.
Click to expand...


Excellent point.  Indo: why not just do what the Canadians do and wear clothing with your  national flag on it and maybe carry a sign that says 'I'm not an American'?  

It  is, in fact, usually the case for me that people I meet around the world are friendly and warm to me, even though I am, oh the horror, an American.  Could be you are projecting something towards those people, like your own negative attitude toward Americans, and you are thinking they are unfriendly until they realize you are  British, while they are not unfriendly at all.


----------



## numan

Unkotare said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many times, I'm asked if I'm American but once they find out I'm not, their whole attitude changes for the better.
> In my opinion, U.S. foreign policy is endangering Americans all over the world and putting others in danger because they may be mistaken for Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why many Canadians wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad -- and why some savvy Americans wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Canadians are just proud of their country.
Click to expand...

That too, but mainly it is because they don't want to be mistaken for Americans, since they (superficially) resemble Americans.



Unkotare said:


> Any Americans wearing Canadian flag pins to hide their true nationality don't deserve to be Americans....


I agree with you that Americans with enough intelligence to do so do not deserve to be Americans -- but in a sense quite opposite to your meaning! · · 

.


----------



## numan

Unkotare said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, we won the war that really, really mattered..the Revolutionary War.  So stick that in your pipe and smoke it, Englishman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the French who fought and won it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you are an ignorant dope who clearly doesn't understand American History.
Click to expand...

Oh, "Unco" -- I could never compete with you in the dopey department !!

*France in the American Revolutionary War*



> French money, munitions, soldiers and naval forces proved *essential* to America's victory over the Crown....
> 
> The French goal was to weaken Britain....
> 
> In 1778 France recognized the United States of America as a sovereign nation, signed a military alliance, *went to war with Britain, built coalitions with the Netherlands and Spain that kept Britain without a significant ally of its own, provided the Americans with grants, arms and loans, sent a combat army to serve under George Washington, and sent a navy that prevented the second British army from escaping from Yorktown in 1781.* In all, the French spent about 1.3 billion livres (in modern currency, approximately thirteen billion U.S. dollars) to support the Americans directly, not including the money it spent fighting Britain on land and sea outside the U.S....
> 
> Starting with the Siege of Yorktown, Benjamin Franklin never informed France of the secret negotiations that took place directly between Britain and the United States.


 _[emphases added]_

Sneaky, sneaky Franklin!! Such was the "Punic faith" of the insurrectionary terrorists to those who won the war for them!!

And after all that the French had done for them!! For shame!! · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.


----------



## Toro

numan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> Those at the "top" of the food chain are ripe pickings for the bacteria at the "bottom".
> 
> *MONERA RULE !!* · ·
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Are you saying you're bottom-feeding bacteria?


----------



## High_Gravity

Oh another anti American thread, how original.


----------



## numan

Toro said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> Those at the "top" of the food chain are ripe pickings for the bacteria at the "bottom".
> 
> *MONERA RULE !!* · ·
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying you're bottom-feeding bacteria?
Click to expand...

It should be obvious that personages as superior as myself lead our exalted lives completely above the food-chain -- where you barely human types drag out your trivial, meaningless existences.

*"Vivre? Nos serviteurs le feront pour nous."*
_Villiers de l'Isle-Adam, "Axel"_

"Live? Our servants will do _that_ for us!"

.


----------



## Toro

numan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those at the "top" of the food chain are ripe pickings for the bacteria at the "bottom".
> 
> *MONERA RULE !!* · ·
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you're bottom-feeding bacteria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be obvious that personages as superior as myself lead our exalted lives completely above the food-chain -- where you barely human types drag out your trivial, meaningless existences.
> 
> *"Vivre? Nos serviteurs le feront pour nous."*
> _Villiers de l'Isle-Adam, "Axel"_
> 
> "Live? Our servants will do _that_ for us!"
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'll take that as a "yes."


----------



## numan

'

I'll take that as a mindless cliché.

.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why many Canadians wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad -- and why some savvy Americans wear Canadian flag pins when travelling abroad !!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Canadians are just proud of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too, but mainly it is because they don't want to be mistaken for Americans
> .
Click to expand...



Link? Poll? Proof? 

No?


Asswipe.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> I agree with you that Americans with enough intelligence to do so do not deserve to be Americans -- but in a sense quite opposite to your meaning! · ·
> 
> .




What's your nationality, asswipe?


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the French who fought and won it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you are an ignorant dope who clearly doesn't understand American History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, "Unco" -- I could never compete with you in the dopey department !!
> .
Click to expand...


You're in a class by yourself alright, moron. No one said French _assistance_ wasn't important. You said, " it was the French who fought and won it." That is ignorant and stupid - like you.


----------



## numan

Unkotare said:


> No one said French _assistance_ wasn't important. You said, " it was the French who fought and won it."


As long as you imagine that *ESSENTIAL* means "of assistance" you will never graduate from the dopey department.

.


----------



## Pop23

Numan, is it true Canada still mines asbestos?


----------



## numan

Pop23 said:


> Numan, is it true Canada still mines asbestos?


I suspect they no longer mine it, and I am sure it is no longer used generally in Canada. Perhaps they still sell it to suckers in other nations -- like Americans.

Why do you ask -- are you thinking of adding it to your diet?

.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said French _assistance_ wasn't important. You said, " it was the French who fought and won it."
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you imagine that *ESSENTIAL* means "of assistance" you will never graduate from the dopey department.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Assistance can be very important, but that's what it is. I'm not going to teach a hopeless case like you about US History for free, so go hire a tutor if you can find one who will put up with you, or continue to wallow in ignorance as you have been since you've gotten here.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numan, is it true Canada still mines asbestos?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect they no longer mine it, and I am sure it is no longer used generally in Canada. Perhaps they still sell it to suckers in other nations -- like Americans.
> 
> Why do you ask -- are you thinking of adding it to your diet?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You never answered my question, shitstain. What is your nationality, shitstain?


----------



## Indofred

I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
Nicely deflected.

However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.

People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.


----------



## Pop23

Aide should be withdrawn from most nations. Makes them lazy


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.




So you're saying that the weak resent the strong, and bribery is reliably effective. Thanks for the groundbreaking insight.


----------



## Pop23

I read someplace that Canadian asbestos accounted for 500,000 cancer deaths and they opposed classifying it a hazardous material until 2012!

Wow, glad Canada's not considered a world leader

Some civilized country you got there


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the weak resent the strong, and bribery is reliably effective. Thanks for the groundbreaking insight.
Click to expand...


Not really.
I'm saying, people regard a bully as you'd expect but love someone who helps them out of a difficult situation.

Your attitude is an excellent demonstration of a bully's ideals.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the weak resent the strong, and bribery is reliably effective. Thanks for the groundbreaking insight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> I'm saying, people regard a bully as you'd expect but love someone who helps them out of a difficult situation.
> 
> Your attitude is an excellent demonstration of a bully's ideals.
Click to expand...




And your attitude is an excellent demonstration of a whiny little excuse merchant with an extreme inferiority complex.


----------



## Esmeralda

Indofred said:


> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.



No. What you don't get is that you hate America and because you do, you see it everywhere because you want to see it everywhere.  You are not the only person who has spent time overseas and interacted with people other than Americans. You are not the only one who has lived in foreign countries.  I've lived among and worked among enough Brits to know that many have a negative attitude toward the US.  Well, many people, including Americans, have a negative attitude toward the UK.  It works both ways.  It's stupid people who have narrow visions of present and past times and who blame the average citizen for what a government does and who express their dislike for a country's foreign policy on individual citizens.  The people you have mostly described as resenting American foreign policy are the least educated people on the planet with the least awareness of overall historical events.  The person who was my best friend through grammar school, high school, and university is Indonesian, an immigrant to America at the age of 12.  Neither she nor her family hate/hated America.  You are using your own personal viewpoint and experience, as well as your projection of your own emotions on to others, as well as anecdotal evidence to try to prove a point.  

You don't like America. We get that. There are people who don't like America.  Duh. There are people who don't like Brits.  What is really telling is that you are so uneducated and the people who you are talking to are so  uneducated as to be unaware of the hundreds of years of abuse, oppression, destruction, and genocide the British Empired perpetrated upon the world, so uneducated about it that you think you have a right to judge another country. Most of the problems the US deals with now are a direct result of British imperialism.  Get a fucking brain.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.


----------



## Indofred

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.
Click to expand...


Posts of that nature are quite telling because it's clear the poster has nothing within his limited intelligence he can add so he simply posts crap.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the thread has fallen into a slanging match.
> Nicely deflected.
> 
> However, much as the nut jobs have taken it off course, the fact remains.
> 
> People hate America because of American foreign policy and, as was demonstrated, US aid brings friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posts of that nature are quite telling because it's clear the poster has nothing within his limited intelligence he can add so he simply posts crap.
Click to expand...


OP's of this nature are quite telling because its clear you are a insecure little bitch who think's his shit doesn't stink.


----------



## Indofred

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts of that nature are quite telling because it's clear the poster has nothing within his limited intelligence he can add so he simply posts crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OP's of this nature are quite telling because its clear you are a insecure little bitch who think's his shit doesn't stink.
Click to expand...


Ditto my above.
Another very telling post, attempting to rely on insult as an effective means of arguing the point.
Of course, it simply doesn't work in his favour but does inform readers of his inability to debate.


----------



## Toro

America is awesome. 

Deal with it, haters.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posts of that nature are quite telling because it's clear the poster has nothing within his limited intelligence he can add so he simply posts crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP's of this nature are quite telling because its clear you are a insecure little bitch who think's his shit doesn't stink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto my above.
> Another very telling post, attempting to rely on insult as an effective means of arguing the point.
> Of course, it simply doesn't work in his favour but does inform readers of his inability to debate.
Click to expand...


Debate what? that you don't like the States? who gives a fuck?


----------



## Indofred

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP's of this nature are quite telling because its clear you are a insecure little bitch who think's his shit doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto my above.
> Another very telling post, attempting to rely on insult as an effective means of arguing the point.
> Of course, it simply doesn't work in his favour but does inform readers of his inability to debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debate what? that you don't like the States? who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I forgot to mention, these posters also have to lie in a pathetic attempt to make their point.

QED


----------



## Esmeralda

Indofred said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto my above.
> Another very telling post, attempting to rely on insult as an effective means of arguing the point.
> Of course, it simply doesn't work in his favour but does inform readers of his inability to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debate what? that you don't like the States? who gives a fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention, these posters also have to lie in a pathetic attempt to make their point.
> 
> QED
Click to expand...

You have to deny and ignore reality to make yours.


----------



## Indofred

Esmeralda said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debate what? that you don't like the States? who gives a fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention, these posters also have to lie in a pathetic attempt to make their point.
> 
> QED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to deny and ignore reality to make yours.
Click to expand...


In England, a silly bitch is an unpleasant woman, prone to bad temper and causing as much trouble as she can.
Such a woman, she could never be called a lady, usually relies on lies and general shit stirring to make her point.
Of course, being a gentleman, I never use such phrases, even when they might very well be justified.

I would point out, you lied in so much as you claimed, I hate America where, if you were to accept the truth, I don't hate anyone but I really dislike American foreign policy as it kills so many innocent people.
The closest to hate I have is a distaste for silly bitches.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto my above.
> Another very telling post, attempting to rely on insult as an effective means of arguing the point.
> Of course, it simply doesn't work in his favour but does inform readers of his inability to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debate what? that you don't like the States? who gives a fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention, these posters also have to lie in a pathetic attempt to make their point.
> 
> QED
Click to expand...


Your whole op was pathetic you stupid ass bitch.


----------



## numan

Indofred said:


> In England, a silly bitch is an unpleasant woman, prone to bad temper and causing as much trouble as she can....
> 
> ...I don't hate anyone but I really dislike American foreign policy as it kills so many innocent people.


It's even worse here, where so often they also have high, loud, grating, _very_ nasal voices that sound like two pieces of rusty metal rubbing against each other. One of the trials of living in the US.

What these mindless jingos can't get through their thick skulls is that people tend to dislike you when you bomb them, torture them, make them cripples and refugees, devastate their countries and corrupt their governments.

.


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> One of the trials of living in the US.
> 
> .




You're living in the US? You don't deserve to. What is your nationality, shitstain?


----------



## High_Gravity

numan is a fucking wierdo.


----------



## MikeK

High_Gravity said:


> numan is a fucking wierdo.


What exactly do you consider to be "weird" about what he said?


----------



## numan

High_Gravity said:


> numan is a fucking wierdo.


*Look who's talking !!*






.


----------



## High_Gravity

MikeK said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> numan is a fucking wierdo.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you consider to be "weird" about what he said?
Click to expand...


Are you being serious?


----------



## Unkotare

numan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> numan is a fucking wierdo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Look who's talking !!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Yeah, look. While you're looking, compare his rep to yours, shitstain. There's a reason for that.


----------



## Indofred

There are some In Indonesia who really hate the US of A.




USA by peb1962, on Flickr

Of course, that isn't the norm but it is there.


----------



## Unkotare

Yeah, there are _some_ hateful, spiteful, envious, frightened assholes _everywhere_. Thanks for the breaking news.


----------



## asterism

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?



What sort of ignorant fucks confuse a Brit with an American?

Oh - Indonesia.  Nevermind.  Enjoy the shithole of the Pacific, where Vietnamese go slumming.  

What's the per-capita GDP?  Something like $5000?  

And you criticize the US with $49K even in a weak recovery?  

Do you realize that people on welfare here live better than the middle class where you are?


----------



## Indofred

asterism said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of ignorant fucks confuse a Brit with an American?
> 
> Oh - Indonesia.  Nevermind.  Enjoy the shithole of the Pacific, where Vietnamese go slumming.
> 
> What's the per-capita GDP?  Something like $5000?
> 
> And you criticize the US with $49K even in a weak recovery?
> 
> Do you realize that people on welfare here live better than the middle class where you are?
Click to expand...


How the fuck would you know anything about the middle class in Indonesia?


----------



## Indofred

asterism said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of ignorant fucks confuse a Brit with an American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sometimes people don't realise, I'm intelligent, helpful and a kind person.
> However, I can forgive them because we all look alike to them.
Click to expand...


----------



## SayMyName

I am American by birth, and I have a passport showing the same. 

Beyond that, I don't know by what definition you can be classified as American. More and more, I say I was an American soldier at one time, and not necessarily more. For, I see a difference, just as a Roman centurion after Augustus had more pride in the Legion than he had in affection for the people he supposedly served. Some former soldiers out there might understand that sentiment.

I live now overseas more and more, these days. I don't really think I will be going back to the states again, simply because I have made a good life abroad. The longer I stay overseas, however, the more I see myself drift towards a belief that the US should stay home and take care of its own problems, and for the rest of the world to start doing the same as well without our meddling, which they persist in complaining about anyway.

I could share a lot more in this vein of thought, but I will save some room for others for now.


----------



## asterism

Indofred said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of ignorant fucks confuse a Brit with an American?
> 
> Oh - Indonesia.  Nevermind.  Enjoy the shithole of the Pacific, where Vietnamese go slumming.
> 
> What's the per-capita GDP?  Something like $5000?
> 
> And you criticize the US with $49K even in a weak recovery?
> 
> Do you realize that people on welfare here live better than the middle class where you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck would you know anything about the middle class in Indonesia?
Click to expand...


It's not like that information is secret.  There's this thing called the Internet.  Perhaps you've heard of it.


----------



## percysunshine

How many Brits does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Graphix

If you don't love your country, get the hell out!


----------



## Graphix

Toro said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And damn proud of it!
> 
> 
> 
> You're proud we've become such a bullshit country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haters can leave.
Click to expand...


Haters gonna hate, lol!


----------



## MikeK

High_Gravity said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> numan is a fucking wierdo.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you consider to be "weird" about what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?
Click to expand...

That's not an answer.  But if it's the best you can do you would do better saying nothing at all.


----------



## Indofred

asterism said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of ignorant fucks confuse a Brit with an American?
> 
> Oh - Indonesia.  Nevermind.  Enjoy the shithole of the Pacific, where Vietnamese go slumming.
> 
> What's the per-capita GDP?  Something like $5000?
> 
> And you criticize the US with $49K even in a weak recovery?
> 
> Do you realize that people on welfare here live better than the middle class where you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck would you know anything about the middle class in Indonesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like that information is secret.  There's this thing called the Internet.  Perhaps you've heard of it.
Click to expand...


I have.
However - You have to google what I see every day.


----------



## Indofred

percysunshine said:


> How many Brits does it take to screw in a light bulb?



Again - a total lack of knowledge.
The UK has BNC connectors, not the ES that is most common in America.


----------



## Indofred

Graphix said:


> If you don't love your country, get the hell out!



Is it not loving the country or not loving that government's foreign policy?


----------



## Indofred

You lot have to realise - It's your government's actions that make so many people hate you.
Bombing and interfering in order to control the world will be your eventual downfall.
Of course, America is easily the most powerful country in the world and can pretty much do as it wants but your government's stupidity will get a lot of Americans killed.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> You lot have to realise - It's your government's actions that make so many people hate you.




YOU have to realize - we don't give a shit what you or the guy who is so poor that your knowing where he lives makes you 'cool' think. Foreign policy is not based on what some yahoo on the internet, or some guy who you consider shockingly poor because he lives on a narrow road and rides a bicycle, think. The US doesn't make foreign policy that way, Indonesia doesn't make foreign policy that way, the UK doesn't make foreign policy that way, etc. So, quit your bitching and passive-aggressive America bashing and grow the hell up so you can try to understand the real world.


----------



## asterism

Indofred said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck would you know anything about the middle class in Indonesia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that information is secret.  There's this thing called the Internet.  Perhaps you've heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
> However - You have to google what I see every day.
Click to expand...


Ok.  Your point?  Indonesia is a shithole.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Can the admins make a feature on this site where people vote for the best thread ever?

Because it's this one.  0 sarcasm here I'm 100% sincere.

[YOUTUBE]7R5A0pg4oN8[/YOUTUBE]

P.S. you're god damn right I'm American


----------



## Indofred

asterism said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like that information is secret.  There's this thing called the Internet.  Perhaps you've heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> However - You have to google what I see every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  Your point?  Indonesia is a shithole.
Click to expand...


No, just that you haven't got a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## percysunshine

Indofred said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Brits does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again - a total lack of knowledge.
> The UK has BNC connectors, not the ES that is most common in America.
Click to expand...


Again - a total lack of a sense of humor.

The correct answer is: As many as will fit. Brits will screw in anything.


----------



## asterism

Indofred said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> However - You have to google what I see every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Your point?  Indonesia is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just that you haven't got a clue what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Well then educate us.  How is the middle class fairing in your beloved nation these days?  Can they buy enough bread?  Are their houses comfortable?  Do they travel much?


----------



## High_Gravity

MikeK said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you consider to be "weird" about what he said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an answer.  But if it's the best you can do you would do better saying nothing at all.
Click to expand...


Whatever, go fuck yourself.


----------



## NLT

Indofred said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> *The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea*
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
Click to expand...


LOL the Korean war would have lasted less than 24 hours if the US had wanted it to...idiot


----------



## High_Gravity

NLT said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome being an American.
> 
> Top of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except:
> to a few Vietnamese peasants
> A load of Afghan tribesmen
> A bunch of uneducated blokes in Somali
> *The Chinese who kicked your arses in Korea*
> As for 1812, does anyone really believe you didn't get totally hammered?
> Come on - you may have won the odd battle but most ended in a sound defeat and Americans being forced to pledge allegiance to King George.
> New York was destroyed and your president's home was burnt out.
> I think we can pretty much call that an arse fucking of the first order.
> You're top of the food chain when you're fighting people who can't fight back but the moment someone stands up to you, you run away like snotty nosed school bullies.
> 
> However, think positive, I don't believe America has ever surrendered in any war; just run away from a few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL the Korean war would have lasted less than 24 hours if the US had wanted it to...idiot
Click to expand...


Not to mention if we really got our "asses kicked" South Korea would not exist, it was a stalemate at best.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Indofred said:


> I'm often asked if I'm American but, upon telling people I'm English, their harsh voice becomes friendly and happy.
> 
> Why do you think that is?





Psssstt....It ain't the nationality, freddy.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Oh my God, I just don't think that I can sleep now that I know there are people in the world who do not like the US!  

You know, you probably have read or seen articles from sources like the New York Times that talks about how disconcerting it is that people dislike the US, but those are liberals.  Liberals are always concerned about the thoughts of people in Pakistan, or Uzbekistan, or some other 'stan'.  They're whiny like that and there's not much you can do about it.  When you've got that freedom of speech thingy, you just can't punch them in the face and tell them to shut up, as much as we'd like to.  But partner, don't get confused that a majority of us give a rats ass.  Because we don't.

I always have to chuckle at those that talk about how 'hated' the US is across the world.  Hated that is, until the shit hits the fan.  You're from England?  Remember the Falklands?  And the request for the new AIM-9's that we gave to you that were loaded onto the Harrier's and according to your own study, probably changed the outcome of the war?  No, of course not.  Or what about the intel and weather info that we so generously gave?  No... those damn Americans.  Several excellent books from British authors on the subject that you should read.  You do read, right?

For all the bluster that the French make about Americans, who do you think is flying refueling for their fighters in Mali?  The French don't have enough refueling tankers to get them from France to Mali on their own, let alone refuel them during a mission.  Don't hear much about that do you?  And just how many French sats do you think there are that can provide overhead intel during operations?  And how about communications?  The French are bouncing their comm off of which satellites during their ops?

You don't have to like us dude.  Who ever you're talking to don't have to like us either.  We're Americans and frankly, we don't care.  Being American is very foreign to most who aren't American.  Just like our love for American muscle cars, or Lynard Skynard, or a 1911 Colt.  You don't get it and you won't.  That's okay.  Talk is cheap... your's is the cheapest.


----------



## High_Gravity

If we are so hated why are so many people from these third world shit holes lined up to come live here?


----------

